# felicity conditions (lingüistics)



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

En gramática hay ciertas normas o condiciones de _lingüistic felicity_ o, directamente, _felicity_. 
Mis búsquedas en la red no han conseguido dejarme tranquilo con la traducción "felicidad lingüística", por lo que pregunto a los amigos y amigas del foro si alguien sabe cuál es la traducción al castellano de esta expresión.
Un saludo,


----------



## rholt

_lingüistic felicity -> _"fidelidad lingüística"


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

rholt said:


> _lingüistic felicity -> _"fidelidad lingüística"



Hola:

No estoy seguro que pueda ser eso. ¿Tú sí lo estás? Al parecer, _felicity conditions_ tiene que ver con la oportunidad o adecuación de la expresión utilizada en una descripción, pero no sé cómo se dice en castellano.

Un saludo,


----------



## María Ochoa

¡Hola! Pues no sé si sea demasiado tarde pero acabo de encontrar una traducción en la página de cervantes virtual :   (http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/01159529097810409650035/008136_3.pdf)
como "acto exitoso" y luego entre paréntesis (felicitous).


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

María Ochoa said:


> ¡Hola! Pues no sé si sea demasiado tarde pero acabo de encontrar una traducción en la página de cervantes virtual :   (http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/01159529097810409650035/008136_3.pdf)
> como "acto exitoso" y luego entre paréntesis (felicitous).



Gracias, María, ¡me ha sido muy útil tu contribución!


----------



## rholt

@rafajuntoalmar,
Mis apologias. Leyo demasiado rápido. 
felicidad lingüística puede ser linguistic happiness. 

Pero también encontro esto:
http://html.rincondelvago.com/pragmatica-de-la-comunicacion-intercultural.html


----------



## Beri Beri

Hola, tengo una duda con este mismo término, acto exitoso no parece ser la mejor opción acá. Además la oración completa me genera dudas, no la comprendo del todo bien:
el contexto es la forma en la que se piden las cosas, cita dos ejemplos demasiado formales para pedir la sal en la mesa y luego viene este comentario:
"Yes, your point is torequest the salt, but you're doing it in such a way that first takes care to establish what linguistics call "felicity conditions", or the prerequisistes to make a sensible request." 
Si, tu objetivo es pedir la sal, pero lo estás haciendo de tal forma que primero hace falta establecer lo que los lingüistas llaman “fidelidad lingüística” o los prerrequisitos para hacer un pedido sensato.
Necesito ayuda por favor!!


----------



## JB

I don't have a good translation, but perhaps this definition will help


> Linguistic felicity
> capability of stating concisely and declaratively Word Order rules in a way maximally approximating linguistic parlance in similar situation[/QUOTE]
> Source


----------



## Vorna

Se llaman "condiciones de felicidad". Es el conjunto de condiciones necesarias para que un acto de habla se entienda de acuerdo con la intención comunicativa del hablante.

Lo encontrarás mencionado en el diccionario de la biblioteca virtual de cervantes. Pondría un URL, pero las condiciones de wordref no me lo permite.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Muchas gracias, Vorna, has sido muy amable. Supongo que te refieres a    (http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/01159529097810409650035/008136_3.pdf). Espero "verte" más adelante en el foro y poder retribuirte.
Un saludo,


----------



## skiarttya

Ya sé que es tarde para contestar, pero creo que puede ser de interés resolver esta duda.'Felicity conditions' podrían llamarse condiciones adecuadas. Aunque depende mucho del contexto. Felicity es un término lingüístico que se refiere a aquello que "suena natural" en una lengua, como por ejemplo, 'pico y pala' sería felicitous en castellano mientras que 'pala y pico' no lo sería. Con el ejemplo del inglés de la sal, 'can you pass me the salt' es felicitous mientras que 'are you able to pass me the salt' no lo es, ya que los hablantes del inglés no suelen utilizar esta expresión y por este motivo, se dice que no es adecuado en el contexto en inglés decirlo así, es decir no es 'felictious'. Cuando un extranjero aprende nuestro idioma a veces suelta frases que suenan un poco raras, no son agramaticales sino que son unfelicitous. Con lo cual, no existe un equivalente en diccionarios, pero con esta explicación creo que se puede parafrasear bastante bien. Además, los términos 'adecuado', 'apropiado', 'natural', me parecen bastante cerca del significado de felicitous. Lo de condiciones de felicidad, no me parece mal, pero parece mucho que es un falso amigo que puede remitir a confusiones. La definición de JB lo explica bien.  

Espero que sirva de ayuda

Un saludo,


----------

